# I'm waiting for my first diaper. Sell me one.



## zz111111 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a face you could cut a roast on.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you sell boots? Moderator sized ones? You might want to pre-fit a pair to your *******, just to make sure it fits for you.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah!! First ban. Only used a .22!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2009)

The assassin's choice, Chris. Good clean kill.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Good on ya Chris!8)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations Njaco! 

A bot asking for diapers? Must be a very silly one.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn... I wanted to be your first NJ!

.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you settle for sloppy seconds Comiso? hahahahaha.

Congrats on the first kill Njaco!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Would you settle for sloppy seconds Comiso? hahahahaha.





story of my life,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

Well done Chris  Took you long enough


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 11, 2009)

First kill for Njaco, congrats!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Job!! Mark one...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 11, 2009)

*paints a nice little clean mark on the tail of Njaco's mod plane* Neat!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice kill Njaco.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2009)

Whow, it's not a dream, Chris really made it to moderator  Good shot!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys are killing me!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice shootin!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2009)

well that's one down...next thing you know, there'll be a shine on that key


----------

